# Interesting article about Doug Coombs last ski trip



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

Saw this on the New York Times website today. I think the Times makes you log on to view the article, but it is pretty good.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/17/sports/othersports/17ski.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------

